# Sophie ate a paper clip!



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

It's been about 24 hours since she ate a paper clip. She hasn't passed it yet. Should I be worried? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiii...maybe try feeding her some asparagus..the canned on! It is supposed to capsule in things and bring them safe out...!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you call a vet when it happened? I personally would have, if not then yes I would be worried and calling my vet... Just in case - I'd not take any risks !


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would call the vet. The ends of paper clips are sharp, it could get hung up or cause damage. Especially since its already been 24 hours and it has not been passed. I would get her checked out right away.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I would have definitely brought her to a vet there was a puppy on here who ate a tiny piece of tin foil and died from it I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Update! She never ate the paper clip! Found it on the floor...
View attachment 13234

Thank Goodness!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww, hihihi, that's wonderful  you nauhty little beauty


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww that's such good news


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scary, isn't it! We take Angel to work with us and I'm always afraid he's going to get something he shouldn't, like a paper clip!

So glad it turned out the way it did!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good news!!' Whew!


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Thankfully it was not eaten ! She's absolutely gorgeous !!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

